
Signals from Space: A Lemonade Transparency Chronicle - Sujan
https://www.lemonade.com/blog/signals-from-space/
======
phonon
More Lemonade puffery-- "We tightened up underwriting, but oops, it lowered
new sales."

Welcome to insurance! Also suspicious that they are so confident of their
expected losses/reserves for Q42018, despite significant wildfire exposure.

~~~
yules
Lemonade already knows their l/r for q4. Welcome to software!

~~~
phonon
A. It says estimated for Q4.

B. Umm, sure--"software" will magically determine their exact liabilities,
before adjusters complete their reviews; much less any litigation that may
occur.

C. They've previously reported adverse loss development, making it more likely
than not they under-reserve.

